# My bunny hates being handled...



## piperthedutchbunny (Jun 27, 2015)

Ive had her for six weeks and shes about three months old im assuming. She lets me pet her back and head, but she hates her tummy being touched .everytime I try to pick her up she kicks at me and runs away. Is there any possible chance as she gets older she'll get more comfortable with me and let me hold her and touch her tummy. Has anyone here had a bunny like this and as time went on they let you?

Also, I cant tell if shes a female or male. because she wont let me flip her over to see...But im pretty sure shes a female.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 27, 2015)

At 3 months, she/he will be hormonal. Hormonal rabbits are most likely to be moody and grumpy. You can have a vet check her to confirm sex and also so you can get information on spaying/neutering. 

That said, it is more common for rabbits to dislike being held than to like being held. The cuddlers are far more rare. Rabbits are just not the "pick up and hold" type of pet. Most prefer their petting while on the floor. 

Cuddly or not, all bunnies have their moods and there will be times when they won't want to be bothered. Knowing bunny body language can help you to know when your rabbit is or isn't in the mood for affection. Here is a site that explains this more:

http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop (Jun 29, 2015)

My girl is 6 months old and I've had her since 6 weeks of age. Of course when I first got her she wouldn't allow to me touched but as time has gone on she has gotten so much more comfortable with me. She has never liked being handled so I don't force it on her because I don't to hurt of frighten her in any way. 
I lay on the floor at her level and snuggle with her and our bonding is going really well 

And yes most bunnies won't tolerate being held so don't get your hopes up thinking yours will eventually allow it. You just have to find other ways to bond and be affectionate with each other &#128048;


----------



## Azerane (Jul 1, 2015)

Most rabbits do not naturally like to be picked up and held or have their tummies touched. As a prey animal it is a very vulnerable area for them and you have to train them to trust you and become accustomed to it. I trained Bandit to get used to having his tummy touched by only lifting up his front legs and then I would pet gently along his side and with each stroke move slowly around to his belly until I could pet that a little. Then you stop before they get upset by it so it ends on a positive and they learn that having the tummy touched isn't bad.

Bandit no longer struggles like crazy when I pick him up, he's perfectly accepting of me doing so, but he is the sort of bunny that will never like being held.


----------



## JBun (Jul 1, 2015)

If I tried to reach under and touch my bunnies tummies, I would likely get a nip or foot flick for the trouble. The only time their tummies get touched is when they need to be picked up, and that is only when needed and for health checks, and is tolerated by them because they know they have no choice but to tolerate it. Though some tolerate it better than others. I have one that detests being picked up and I have to handle her just right or she will squirm right out of my hands. 

I only have one out of 10 that actually loves to be held and cuddled, though I could still get bit by her in the process of trying to pick her up for cuddles. Once in my arms she is fine and happy. But a cuddle bun is rare. Most prefer their feet firmly planted on the ground for any petting and cuddles, and how often or how long it is allowed is dependent on each individual rabbits personality.


----------



## Allyboy (Jul 1, 2015)

I totally agree, our 2 from day one have never liked being picked up or cuddled.

As long as you go down to their level and lie next to them on the floor they will crawl all over us even sitting on our backs. Would of loved them to be snuggly but just not to be.


----------



## AlfieREX (Jul 1, 2015)

I am looking for a bit of advice on this topic too! I have recently brought home my 9 week old REX Alfie.

I totally understand that rabbits prefer to be on the ground and I am actually loving seeing his personality shine though.

So far we are on day 4 of being home and he already comes over and nudges at my legs or hands to get attention when I'm cleaning his litter tray (which is lovely) but he is still not very happy at being picked up.

After a few gentle attempts he does reluctantly let me lift him. I am trying to give him a couple of minutes in my arms each time I go to play with him to get him used to it but I can tell he hates it and I don't like stressing him out but inevitably there are going to be times where I need to pick him up for various things.

How can I make this a less traumatic experience for both of us?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 1, 2015)

The foremost thing to remember is that YOU should train you're bunny. Most don't like being handled and picked up and cuddle bunnies and lap rabbits are very rare but there are some. You need to work with your bun and get it used to being handled, like it or not. Consistency is the key and you must be very persistent--they will come to tolerate handling even if they don't like it once you have established that you are the ALPHA. Also, when you do handle make sure you have a good grip as they do and will struggle from time to time and I really hate hearing about an injury from a fall. I have started out just rubbing the head and cheek till you can feel them "tooth purring" (grinding the teeth) and then moved on to rubbing the neck and shoulders. Each time you progress, make it slowly and remember that rubbing the back all the way to the tail is equated with dominance humping. Most of ours will let me now rub the belly and under the neck which is amazing coming from a prey animal, but it didn't happen too quickly with most. Time, patience, consistency, and persistence will pay dividends. The worst thing is to let the bunny train you as you will have trouble with all things you need to do like toenails, scent gland cleaning and even telling the sex. There is nothing quite so gratifying as a bunny scratching at your leg for attention.


----------



## AlfieREX (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks. That is helpful and had reassured me that I am doing the right things! Was just concerned that picking him up when he clearly doesn't like it was actually making things worse!!


----------



## JBun (Jul 1, 2015)

Each rabbit is going to respond to handling differently, so it has to be taken on a case by case basis, especially when it comes to house rabbits that have a lot of freedom. A rabbit that is in a small cage most of the time, is not going to mind handling as much because it may be one of the few times they get out of their cage. A rabbit with more freedom and a larger area is usually going to dislike being handled more than a caged rabbit, which can make it difficult as they will associate it with being a negative thing when it occurs. So rabbits in different living circumstances may require a different approach to how they are handled.

Some rabbits will learn to be mostly fine with you getting them used to being handled, some you do have to be firm with or they learn to walk all over you and get what they want, others will respond very negatively to it and it can make them reluctant to be around you because of the anticipation of being picked up, because they hate it so much and may be very frightened about it. With these more timid anxious rabbits, it can affect their trust in you, and the more you persist in doing it, the more it can damage your relationship with them. So you really have to tailor what you do to each individual rabbits personality and how they respond to you. If you have a rabbit that you find is reacting very negatively to the handling, sometimes it is better to back off and go at it a different way. Sometimes it will be necessary with some rabbits, to handle as little as possible at first, as you gradually build their trust in you. Other rabbits that are more confident, may learn to get away with things if you aren't firm about teaching them that handling is just something they have to learn to put up with. 

When handling, I've found that with most rabbits you don't really want to go about it timidly or gently. Just approach it with confidence and scoop them up to your body., with no hesitation You don't want to be rough about it, but if you are too gentle and prolong the process, it tends to just lead to more struggling. If you just scoop them up, then it is over before they realize what has happened. For the more timid rabbits, you may need to make it a very gradual process, with small steps like Azerane describes. so they learn to trust you and it isn't so frightening for them.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 2, 2015)

I find that most rabbits don't enjoy being held, like for instance my Ivy hates being held in the air but if I sit down she enjoys sitting on my lap.


----------

